# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Bulk Diet / Training program For Linebacker *urgent*

## corkshow

Hello I am 18 years old, 170 lbs, and 6 feet tall. I have been training seriously for two years and have yet to diet unfortunately... I play outside linebacker on a 3 4 defense and need to be a good pass rusher. If anyone can help me with a training program and diet plan it would be greatly appreciated!!!

Bench press 1rm 225 lbs
Squat 1rm 270 lbs
Deadlift 1rm 300 lbs
Powerclean 1rm 160 lbs

I have two months until my first game. Thanks in advance everyone!

Regards; Brian

----------


## Far from massive

Hello Brian,

I would post this in the nutrition resource forum, this is where the diet gurus hang out.

Welcome aboard and congradulations on being well informed and knowing that diet rather than steroids are the answer at your age.

Also another thing often overlooked by the young is rest, you grow when you sleep. Try to get at least 8 full hours of sleep per night, I know that may be a bitch at your age but try, if not 7 beats the hell out of 5 and a half.

The common thought on gaining lean mass even with steroids ( if you are old enough to take steroids IE; 25 so that you have a fully developed HPTA and if you don't mind the other risks of steroids) is that in order of importance to increase growth is, 

Diet, sleep, workouts in that order, with AAS a distant 4th. So its easy to see that with proper nutrition, sleep and workouts you can make tremendous gains at any age but particularly when you are young and your own test is at record numbers.

Good luck and enjoy the site.

FFM

----------

